# Looking for fishing partners.



## ggunn1012 (Nov 11, 2013)

I had to sell boat before relocating to Victoria for career opportunity. I enjoy fishing offshore. But not cost effective owning a boat with my work schedule. I will gladly split fuel, bait, ice etc.... I always have 1 or 2 other people ready to go. I am 45 yr. old non smoker/drinker. I have decent experience on the boat (just sold sea hunt 290 game fish back in April). I have my own gear. 
Really serious. No problem driving over to Galveston/Freeport down to POC/POA/ROCKPORT or in between.

Give a text/call/email/pm

available Sat/Sun sept 13th/14th

Greg
[email protected]
832-928-8519


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

hi my name is steve message me we are looking for some guys to put togather to go out on a 36ft fountain on a regular basis to split cost 361 673 2078


----------

